# Audi R8-1st major detail 2010-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

What a great car to start 2010 with, An Audi R8 booked in for 3 days for a correctional detail, engine bay and interior.
The weather conditions not perfect outside, but nevertheless bareable with the heaters on in the garage.

From this to this.

















A couple upon arrival,



















As always alloys pre-sprayed with Espuma revolution and rinsed,



















Re-sprayed and cleaned using various brushes,



















Arches and calipers cleaned using Espuma G202,



















Vunerable areas covered and engine bay cleaned using a hot citrus pre-wash and soft detailing brushes, finally rinsed using warm water from an open flow,










Paintwork pre-sprayed with a warm citrus mix and left to dwell for 2-3 mins before pressure rinsing,










Trim and shuts cleaned with the same mix as above,




























Front wheel arch rubbers removed and cleaned,










Washed using the normal safe practices,










Dried using plush towels and de-tarred using citrus T&G remover,










Clayed using Sonus green and Dodo born slippy,



















Dealership stickers removed with the help of some heat and glue remover,










Trim masked up and a Gloss-it light cut pad primed with Megs #105,



















50/50's,

Rear quarter,



















Bonnet,










Front wing,




























Before and after machining,



























































































Refinement stage of machining was completed using Megs #205 on a Festool X Fine finishing pad, this was followed by an IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils,










The car was then pulled outside to dust out the crevices and see to the interior,




























Door shuts and painted areas of the engine bay polished and protected using Werkstat Prime,










Engine bay plastics and rubbers dressed using VP Protectant,










Front arch rubbers replaced and treated using Swissvax seal feed, as were the door rubbers to prevent cracking and sticking in the cold conditions,



















Grills and plastics treated to CG new look gel,










Exhausts polished using Briliant #1 restorer and #2 hot enviroments,










Paintwork pre-cleansed with Zymol hd-cleanse to aid wax bonding,










Alloys polished with Swissvax cleaner fluid and sealed using Autobahn, inner alloys and calipers also sealed using Nanolex spray sealant,










Tyres dressed with SV pneu and worked in with a foam applicator,










Glass polished using Nanolex glass cleaner and then protected using Carlack glass sealant,










Paintwork protected with Zymol Concours,










Natural look plastics wiped down and protected with Swissvax nano express,










Glass sealant removed after 30 mins,










A final wipedown with Red mist spray sealant at the end of day 3,










Leaving this,










*Finished results*





























































































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.

Also many thanks to Nick P and Janitor for the kind words.:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That's gorgeous Rob - was it the chappie from the TT Forum?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

absolutely stunning rob ,

Lovely photos with the snow contrasting well with the perfect dark paint :thumb:

some special pictures there

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers Nick, yes it was, just edited- see foot of write-up. 

Much appreciated mate.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> absolutely stunning rob ,
> 
> Lovely photos with the snow contrasting well with the perfect dark paint :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers Kelly, pics came out well in the snow, the other 100 I deleted were a bit bright though.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work, looks stunning.

Snow is such a great setting to take pictures of a freshly detailed car :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome, looks soo much deeper now.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

What a cracking job Rob, absolutely looks spot-on and a great way to start your 2010 season. Great 50/50 on the bonnett aswell. :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great job mate... THE SHINEE!!!! WOW

=]


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work as usual! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Rob :thumb: 
what glass sealant do you prefer out of carlack and nanolex? (assuming you use the nanolex sealant as well as the cleaner)?


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Great work Rob, as ever... beautiful results! :thumb:

Be coming to see you soon, need you to give my baby the once over see when you think she needs a freshen up!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey rob thats really nice detail , i think what i like about it most although you may always do it im not sure is use a vast arrangement of products whch is what i enjoy. Although sometimes it seems to be the fashion to keep everything in one house i love the way all the different combos come together and using concours at the end finishes it off , the car looks stunning to be honest and your lucky you,ve even managed to get a 3 day detail in with present conditions , im going nutty pacing up and down looking out the window hahahaha.. Great work dude..


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

from greyish to super deep black :thumb: great work, truly amazing results!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> superb work Rob :thumb:
> what glass sealant do you prefer out of carlack and nanolex? (assuming you use the nanolex sealant as well as the cleaner)?


Cheers Kev, both glass sealants are very good, the Nanolex one has the edge in the durability stakes but I have run out at the moment.



Nudenut said:


> Great work Rob, as ever... beautiful results! :thumb:
> 
> Be coming to see you soon, need you to give my baby the once over see when you think she needs a freshen up!


Hi Nigel, cheers mate and look forward to hearing from you.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Rob, might try some when I run out of carlack


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice mate,looks stunning


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnificent result with a nice view of snow :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work :argie: rnt you a lucky boy driving that each day in and out of the garge :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever mate :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work mate, it looks stunning. Bet the owner was very chuffed.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Really enjoyed that one Rob, amazing car to start 2010 off!!

Hopefully the rest of the year is full of similar cars.

Stunning results mate

:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work Rob! Amazing results! :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic detail on a beautiful motor.

The snow on the ground adds to the reflective shots. Nice gloss and depth to the paintwork.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Rob :thumb:

Deep gloss to the finish


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, what a detail on an amazing car! Im Interested in the SV Seal Feed youve used as it might just solve my problem. I have a MiTo and am having problems with the glass dropping which happens when you open the door. Thing is its bloody frozen so i can just manage to open the door but when you try and close the glass hasnt dropped so nearly smashes when it hits the trim that its supposed to go up and under! I was wanting some Einszette Gummi Pfledge which i was recommended but Auto Brite Direct and Einszette believe it or not are out of stock. From your description the seal feed must be a similar product so thanks.:thumb: 

Phil


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job, Rob.

The paintwork was dull and lifeless but you have transformed it.

What an amazing car:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Wow, what a detail on an amazing car! Im Interested in the SV Seal Feed youve used as it might just solve my problem. I have a MiTo and am having problems with the glass dropping which happens when you open the door. Thing is its bloody frozen so i can just manage to open the door but when you try and close the glass hasnt dropped so nearly smashes when it hits the trim that its supposed to go up and under! I was wanting some Einszette Gummi Pfledge which i was recommended but Auto Brite Direct and Einszette believe it or not are out of stock. From your description the seal feed must be a similar product so thanks.:thumb:
> 
> Phil


The Gummi Pfledge is a more runny consistency, the seal feed is of a more oily nature, I have both but prefer SF, it should work well but may leave some residue on the top of the glass, I find if you apply it to the rubbers and then leave for 30 mins before giving it a very light buff, this should remove any surplus residue.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> The Gummi Pfledge is a more runny consistency, the seal feed is of a more oily nature, I have both but prefer SF, it should work well but may leave some residue on the top of the glass, I find if you apply it to the rubbers and then leave for 30 mins before giving it a very light buff, this should remove any surplus residue.


Thanks for the feedback. So have you experienced the type of windows i speak of (i imagine theyre on most modern cars now and know theyre on minis and audis) and has the SV or Einszette remedied it? £30 is alot to pay if it doesnt as its specifically for that purpose as i have various products i normally use on trim such as 303 and CG New Look Trim Gel. The Gummi is only about £7.
Thanks again, Phil


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Hey rob thats really nice detail , i think what i like about it most although you may always do it im not sure is use a vast arrangement of products whch is what i enjoy. Although sometimes it seems to be the fashion to keep everything in one house i love the way all the different combos come together and using concours at the end finishes it off , the car looks stunning to be honest and your lucky you,ve even managed to get a 3 day detail in with present conditions , im going nutty pacing up and down looking out the window hahahaha.. Great work dude..


Cheers Marc, I've tried to narrow my products down over the years to the ones I know work and give the best results, trust me I'm a product whore and would love to have everything in the swissvax or zymol range, but not all of it meets my expectations.
Yep the weather is a pain at the moment, not helping with the bookings and quotes backing up either.
Take it easy mate.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely Rob :thumb:

And nice to see a 'manual' one for a change .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. So have you experienced the type of windows i speak of (i imagine theyre on most modern cars now and know theyre on minis and audis) and has the SV or Einszette remedied it?
> Thanks again, Phil


I know the windows you mean (pillarless) to be honest this is the first really cold snap we have had, most of my details are carried out in a controlled enviroment inside so I can't promise it will remedy the problem, but certainly worth a try and the products are designed to lubricate the rubber seals from sticking and freezing.
Another option you could try first and temporary, would be to rub something like vaseline onto the rubber and see if this sorts the problem out.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and finish on the R8 :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob and great attention to detail, the afters look amazing mate


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gorgeous car, fantastic finish 

A top detail :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely detail & great work as always Rob

Baz


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I know the windows you mean (pillarless) to be honest this is the first really cold snap we have had, most of my details are carried out in a controlled enviroment inside so I can't promise it will remedy the problem, but certainly worth a try and the products are designed to lubricate the rubber seals from sticking and freezing.
> Another option you could try first and temporary, would be to rub something like vaseline onto the rubber and see if this sorts the problem out.


Funnily enough the lad at the dealers i know said that but i thought he was winding me up
I'll certainly give it a whirl and at the mo im just pouring luke warm water down the windows and that seems to do the trick.
Thanks Phil
Again, the R8 looks bloody unreal! Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

wow that awesome m8 :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely STUNNING! A nice choice of products too


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantastic work on the R8 , looks amazing mate !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work, what a machine!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

great work there on a top car.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

top job - I think you had the snow foam spray a bit wide though...lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Funnily enough the lad at the dealers i know said that but i thought he was winding me up
> I'll certainly give it a whirl and at the mo im just pouring luke warm water down the windows and that seems to do the trick.
> Thanks Phil
> Again, the R8 looks bloody unreal! Amazing work:thumb:


Great detail enjoyed that just a quick point to this question normal vasline is petroleum based so will degrade rubber maybe ok for quick fix but not to be used for long periods you could try ky jelly as this is water based if you dont want to spend out on on seal feed :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Top work!!!!

You pass from an R8 "Mate Black" to a R8 "Mirror Black" what a transformation! :doublesho



Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

What a pleasant start of 2010. Great job and impressive finish you've achieved. Really like the SV Seal Feed too, leaves such a fine finish. I think it leaves the best finish, if you leave it overnight, before buffing. 

All the best!


Kind regards

Ebbe


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

What an outstanding job you do all the time.:thumb: May 2010 be a better year than ever. Keep up the great work


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Stunning work as ever Rob! :argie: Any feedback from the owner..?

So with and R8 as the toy, Audi and Alfa flags on the garage wall... and a Jag on the drive, seems to me like the owner would feel right at home at autoUNITY :thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks fantastic Rob - cracking job:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> Great detail enjoyed that just a quick point to this question normal vasline is petroleum based so will degrade rubber maybe ok for quick fix but not to be used for long periods you could try ky jelly as this is water based if you dont want to spend out on on seal feed :thumb:


Thanks for the tip mate. Erm but im not admitting to owning any of that :lol:


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

great job rob, cant wait for the golf to get your touch, will there be a delay on our booking because of the weather, dont forget your camera for mine, would love a write up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what do think of the G202 Rob?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Another quick question, did you put the SV Nano Express over the CG New Look Trim Gel or did you just use different products on different areas?
Thanks Phil


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Blood y awesome dude!  Great way to start the year off - liking the 50/50 photo's, such an improvement.

Can you recommend a wheel cleaning brush you would use on a painted set of wheels? 

I tried one like you were using but left very fine scratches......so it has been ditched. I was thinkin of maybe a mf brush but haven't seen any on CYC, AB, SP or ID. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Blood y awesome dude!  Great way to start the year off - liking the 50/50 photo's, such an improvement.
> 
> Can you recommend a wheel cleaning brush you would use on a painted set of wheels?
> 
> ...


how about this Chris?


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> how about this Chris?


Yes - absolutely spot on! Thank you Mr Kevin


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Yes - absolutely spot on! Thank you Mr Kevin


no worries


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks great in the snow that.. great pics.

Good one Rob.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

My all time favorite car!!!!

And you have done it even more justice!!!! 

STUNNING!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

cosmic ben said:


> great job rob, cant wait for the golf to get your touch, will there be a delay on our booking because of the weather, dont forget your camera for mine, would love a write up


Cheers Ben, yep looking forward to it and will do a write-up for yours upon completion- Pm on it's way.:thumb:



-Kev- said:


> what do think of the G202 Rob?


Much the same as AS G101 but has better dilution rates.



GIZTO29 said:


> Another quick question, did you put the SV Nano Express over the CG New Look Trim Gel or did you just use different products on different areas?
> Thanks Phil


Different products on different areas, SV Nano exp is primarily a detailing spray of sorts but has quite a thick consistency and works well on paint and smooth plastic, also lays down some protection.



Janitor said:


> Stunning work as ever Rob! :argie: Any feedback from the owner..?
> 
> So with and R8 as the toy, Audi and Alfa flags on the garage wall... and a Jag on the drive, seems to me like the owner would feel right at home at autoUNITY :thumb:


Cheers Clive, yep the owner was over the moon with the results and was very grateful.

The owner of the Jag and flags is already at home with AutoUnity, there mine.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Clive, yep the owner was over the moon with the results and was very grateful.
> 
> The owner of the Jag and flags is already at home with AutoUnity, there mine.


 Quality!

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job mate and great write up as well. Always look forwards to yours.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking start to the year car wise and the results look lovely. Good detailed photographs in the writeup show the finish achieved very well  

I am presumng the after correction shots you had were after just the #105? If so, it shows something very interesting about just how well that compound can finish down with correct pad and application technique - flexibility is one of that product's biggest assets.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Cracking start to the year car wise and the results look lovely. Good detailed photographs in the writeup show the finish achieved very well
> 
> I am presumng the after correction shots you had were after just the #105? If so, it shows something very interesting about just how well that compound can finish down with correct pad and application technique - flexibility is one of that product's biggest assets.


Cheers Dave, some of the after shots were prior to refinement, there were 2 sets taken, the finish quality you would be hard pressed to tell the difference but just picked the ones with the best angles that matched the before's, #105 with the correct pad and technique will finish down to almost lsp ready, a great polish and lovely to work with and remove.

Below prior to refinement.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent work. Good enought to box up and open in summer


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Dave, some of the after shots were prior to refinement, there were 2 sets taken, the finish quality you would be hard pressed to tell the difference but just picked the ones with the best angles that matched the before's, #105 with the correct pad and technique will finish down to almost lsp ready, a great polish and lovely to work with and remove.
> 
> Below prior to refinement.


Meguiars really have got it right with their new polishes (105 and 205), worth the extra over the old #80-series for sure... the pic above is one of my favourite "styles" of shot - multiple light reflections


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking amazing.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

WOW, that seems to have completely changed colour.

Very Impressive.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job!!!
Tanks for your writing it's very inspiring. :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

*WOW*:doublesho
AWSOME:speechles


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent Work As Always!!!!


----------



## kei169 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks really nice!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

looks great

cant help but think the car must have looked the same by the time he drove it home though.

Our roads are just so caked with salt, and snow and slush and ice and general grime it must have been filthy by the time he got home.

Obviously its now waxed and polished, but still must hurt for the buyer to loose that "just washed" feeling before he even got it home.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work as always, Stunnin :thumb:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea WOW, (note to self) must start saving :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> looks great
> 
> cant help but think the car must have looked the same by the time he drove it home though.
> 
> ...


The owner was given the option to leave the car longer but he wanted to get it home. 
I could detail a car, the owner pick it up and get it home perfectly, then the day after it rains? 
I always try to contact my customers later in the day if the weather has been iffy to find out whether they got home unscathed, direct from the text I received- car took a little punishment but still looks amazing, over the moon with it, thanks very very much.

The main focus of the detail was the paint correction, the weather will not affect this and so with a little care during the wash process it will soon be back to it's detailed best.:thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful...The finish you have achieved is stunning :thumb:

I see you have a wheel brush very similar to those available from Clark & Rich @ PB...If they are indeed the same, what do you think of them?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Carn said:


> Beautiful...The finish you have achieved is stunning :thumb:
> 
> I see you have a wheel brush very similar to those available from Clark & Rich @ PB...If they are indeed the same, what do you think of them?


Thanks mate, it is the very same, they are very good for inner alloys, not too soft or too hard and they don't appear to scratch, compared to the EZ detail brush that snapped after 1 month, this has lasted me now for 8-10 months with no sign of breaking, only negative comment would be it needs a longer handle for some of the exotic marques that have wider alloys and it doesn't always fit between calipers, it's relatively cheap also.

Noticed your avatar, is that your ED30?
Below is a sneak preview of the one I'm currently working on for the next few days-


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks mate, it is the very same, they are very good for inner alloys, not too soft or too hard and they don't appear to scratch, compared to the EZ detail brush that snapped after 1 month, this has lasted me now for 8-10 months with no sign of breaking, only negative comment would be it needs a longer handle for some of the exotic marques that have wider alloys and it doesn't always fit between calipers, it's relatively cheap also.
> 
> Noticed your avatar, is that your ED30?
> Below is a sneak preview of the one I'm currently working on for the next few days-


Thanks for your opinion on the brushes, definately going to give them a go :thumb:

Regarding the avatar...I used to own a regular Mk V GTI in candy white and not the later ED30. Sadly I sold mine some time ago and have yet to find a suitable replacement that ticks all of my boxes 

In all honesty I probably should have kept it but you know...An itch must be scratched, etc


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks mate, it is the very same, they are very good for inner alloys, not too soft or too hard and they don't appear to scratch, compared to the EZ detail brush that snapped after 1 month, this has lasted me now for 8-10 months with no sign of breaking, only negative comment would be it needs a longer handle for some of the exotic marques that have wider alloys and it doesn't always fit between calipers, it's relatively cheap also.
> 
> Noticed your avatar, is that your ED30?
> Below is a sneak preview of the one I'm currently working on for the next few days-


Hi mate, is that nozzle one of the CG blowers that are about £35? If it is whats it like? If it isnt what is it and where do you get it? 
Thanks Phil


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Hi mate, is that nozzle one of the CG blowers that are about £35? If it is whats it like? If it isnt what is it and where do you get it?
> Thanks Phil


Hi Phil nothing as glamorous I'm afraid, it's a sawn of version of the Black & Decker leaf blower, wouldn't recommend it if I'm honest and it's very loud, gets used once in a blue moon.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Phil nothing as glamorous I'm afraid, it's a sawn of version of the Black & Decker leaf blower, wouldn't recommend it if I'm honest and it's very loud, gets used once in a blue moon.


Ah right:lol: Heres the one im on about.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/jetsp.htm

Looks bloody great and will solve my water running out of wingmirrors all over my freshly waxed car on the A1!
Shame its out of stock When i first googled it i ended up on the US CG site and its on sale for $38! 
Have to say i hate drying the car with a towel in general.
Thanks again mate.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Epic detail Rob, What a turnaround and pictures are awesome, as always.

You can always tell a well experienced detailer by the varying ammount of products used all over the car. You are the master at that

By the way you need to try out the Gloss It backing plates for rotary they are great especially the small one.:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Carn said:


> Beautiful...The finish you have achieved is stunning :thumb:
> 
> I see you have a wheel brush very similar to those available from Clark & Rich @ PB...If they are indeed the same, what do you think of them?


I use the ones that PB sell and i have had mine for 2 years and still use them every day. It won't scratch any wheel and gives that bit extra resistance on those hard to clean wheels(The ones that the EZ doesn't manage):thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I use the ones that PB sell and i have had mine for 2 years and still use them every day. It won't scratch any wheel and gives that bit extra resistance on those hard to clean wheels(The ones that the EZ doesn't manage):thumb:


Excellent thank you :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work as usual mate:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning indeed!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job, a bit of a minger beforehand with very milky paint, well done for bringing some clarity and gloss back to a very nice motor.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looking great


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Video Update.*

Just something I put together yesterday afternoon, *caution the video track may offend.*


----------

